# last week tooons of pics.



## jokers_kick (Aug 12, 2005)

these are from last week and the week before








-ccb in pearl
-hard candy sheer e/s(white)
-milani shock e/s
-hard candy cyber e/s(black)














-english ideas foundation primer
-hard candy hinttint in angel
-hard candy sheer pressed powder
-random taupe shadow to shadow face
-hard candy in sheer to highlight face
-tony and tina herbal eye base
-milani in peachy peach on lid
-milani in flare in crease
-mary kay in goldenrod to highlight 
-tony and tina black eyekohl
-lancome defincils mascara
-lancome chocolate brulee on eyebrows
-tony and tina l/s in evolved






-tony and tina herbal eye base
-tony and tina e/s in ecos
-milani atlantis e/s
-tony and tina char-kohl eye pencil





-and i swear by this stuff, its tony and tina's lip quartz in garnet





I was in a play while i was up in washington and i did most of the makeup for the special effects characters





and just because...its funny and i felt like posting it.
[/list]
[/url]


----------



## Jude (Aug 12, 2005)

You are so gorgeous and have the cutest nose ever!


----------



## missunderstood (Aug 12, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## jokers_kick (Aug 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DopeSickGirl* 
_You are so gorgeous and have the cutest nose ever!_

 
thank you!


----------



## jokers_kick (Aug 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missunderstood* 
_Very nice!_

 
thanks :]


----------



## Endit (Aug 12, 2005)

I love the first pic, that is an awesome combo! I will have to try that out someday.


----------



## user2 (Aug 12, 2005)

ITA to Endit the first combo is love!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Aug 12, 2005)

Love the first photo. That color combo is amazing.


----------



## Chelsea (Aug 12, 2005)

I love the neutral look


----------



## Miss_MAC (Aug 12, 2005)

i think i commented on thses already on mysapce...but u are so talented...especially for being so young and all. You always do a great job, and i loooove the first one!


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 12, 2005)

gawd they're all fabulous!!! u r sooo pretty! the last pic is hilarious!!


----------



## Rubrduckeeurtha1 (Aug 12, 2005)

i LOVE seeing your posts. your pics are awesome..what is your myspace name?


----------



## singinmys0ng (Aug 12, 2005)

lmfao, i saw the dog and i was thinkin aw how cute! and then i saw what he was doin and i thinkin...oh..

i love the neautrel look..i think that's the best ive ever seen.


----------



## jokers_kick (Aug 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rubrduckeeurtha1* 
_i LOVE seeing your posts. your pics are awesome..what is your myspace name?_

 
thank you :] its but im starving 

haha


----------



## jokers_kick (Aug 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *singinmys0ng* 
_lmfao, i saw the dog and i was thinkin aw how cute! and then i saw what he was doin and i thinkin...oh..

i love the neautrel look..i think that's the best ive ever seen._

 
hahaha it was a kodak moment lol. and thank you :]


----------



## user3 (Aug 13, 2005)

I always love your work!

haha! Love the dog pic!


----------



## JessRocks (Aug 13, 2005)

dude you are awesome....and so young!! Your dog is awesome...I have a beagle too and he humps everything!!


----------



## jokers_kick (Aug 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zap2it* 
_I always love your work!

haha! Love the dog pic!_

 
thanks again!! :] 

that dog humped everything in sight, it was nuts haha.


----------



## jokers_kick (Aug 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JessRocks* 
_dude you are awesome....and so young!! Your dog is awesome...I have a beagle too and he humps everything!!_

 
thanks :], being 15 kinda sucks though because you're in the middle of everything, you're either too old or too young haha.


----------



## Crazy Girly (Aug 13, 2005)

your looks are alway so pretty


----------



## breathless (Aug 13, 2005)

the first eye makeup i can possibly do.
i have those colors =]
i love your makeup.


----------



## jokers_kick (Aug 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *breathless* 
_the first eye makeup i can possibly do.
i have those colors =]
i love your makeup._

 
thank you so much!! :]


----------



## Heather_Rae (Aug 16, 2005)

Gosh, get that beagle a girlfriend!  LOL!

I know you will be famous one day for doing makeup.  Mark my words!


----------



## user4 (Aug 16, 2005)

SO PRETTY!!!


----------



## jokers_kick (Aug 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heather_Rae* 
_Gosh, get that beagle a girlfriend!  LOL!

I know you will be famous one day for doing makeup.  Mark my words!_

 
I know!! haha its about time he started humping things other than me and my friends haha...and thanks :]


----------



## blahblah_face (Aug 17, 2005)

always so rad


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 19, 2005)

OMG Absolutely LOVE the purple and white!! You always look fantastic, and rofl to the doggie hump!


----------



## Ms. Z (Dec 16, 2005)

Bella!​


----------



## clayzgurl04 (Dec 17, 2005)

the pic with the lipstick..what is that hot color ?!


----------



## tabgirl (Dec 17, 2005)

Heather Rae knows what she is talking about!!! DITTO!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You are SOOOOOO talented!


----------



## jokers_kick (Dec 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clayzgurl04* 
_the pic with the lipstick..what is that hot color ?!_

 
its tony and tina's evolved lipstick. It's sheer, but the color still shows up. If you want another bright pink, try milani's rose hip...that stuff is amazing.


----------



## jokers_kick (Dec 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tabgirl* 
_Heather Rae knows what she is talking about!!! DITTO!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You are SOOOOOO talented!_

 

thank you!!!


----------



## Luxurious (Dec 17, 2005)

nice...you're pretty


----------



## KJam (Dec 21, 2005)

Very pretty - you're adorable!


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Dec 21, 2005)

so beautiful!!


----------



## clayzgurl04 (Dec 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jokers_kick* 
_its tony and tina's evolved lipstick. It's sheer, but the color still shows up. If you want another bright pink, try milani's rose hip...that stuff is amazing._

 
thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol I saw you put everything used when I looked at your post again.. Durr


----------



## stacey (Dec 21, 2005)

you are freaking beautiful! i've said it before and i'll say it again, you're such a pin-up girl!


----------



## cecil (Dec 22, 2005)

you have lovely delicate features. and i like the first look, it's really fresh and clean looking.


----------



## Lollie (Dec 23, 2005)

I love everything about your pics!
Your makeup off course, your pics, your dog... And you're gorgeous!


----------



## xiahe (Dec 23, 2005)

lol @ humping dog :hump:

gorgeous FOTD!


----------

